# Generals in Pakistan Army



## acidwolf

hi guys....can anybody tell me how many estimated generals ( leiutenant generals and major generals ) do we have in pakistan army?


----------



## blain2

9 Corps + 1 AFSC + 4 PSOs + Chairmen/DGs of various Armed Forces organizations (DESTO, POF etc.)...all in all I would say about 20 or so Lt Gens. Maj Gens are in much larger numbers given that every single Div is commanded by one and then you have some organizations which have Maj Gens as DGs. I would not like to comment on the number as I a not sure of it. I would say 2+3 stars in the Army would be somewhere in the range of 60 or so.

As per Lt Gen S M H Bokhari (former commandant National Defence University and chairman of the Prime Minister's Inspection Commission and Military Secretary), there are approximately 150 General ranking officers in the PA so at least on the Maj Gen count above, I am off big time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acidwolf

blain2 said:


> 9 Corps + 1 AFSC + 4 PSOs + Chairmen/DGs of various Armed Forces organizations (DESTO, POF etc.)...all in all I would say about 20 or so Lt Gens. Maj Gens are in much larger numbers given that every single Div is commanded by one and then you have some organizations which have Maj Gens as DGs. I would not like to comment on the number as I a not sure of it. I would say 2+3 stars in the Army would be somewhere in the range of 60 or so.
> 
> As per Lt Gen S M H Bokhari (former commandant National Defence University and chairman of the Prime Minister's Inspection Commission and Military Secretary), there are approximately 150 General ranking officers in the PA so at least on the Maj Gen count above, I am off big time.



with the information i got from wikipedia there are 30 Lt Generals excluding Chief of army VCOA and chairman joint chief. so i recon there will be abt 90 major generals...correct me if i m wrong


----------



## blain2

30 is possible for Lt Gens.


----------



## voiceofaa

As per he information which i got from wiki, Pakistan Army so far has 13 COAS, out of which 11 are Pakistanis, 

General Sir Frank Messervy (August 15, 1947 - February 10, 1948)
General Sir Douglas David Gracey (February 11, 1948 - January 16, 1951)
*Field Marshal Ayub Khan (January 16, 1951 - October 26, 1958)
General Musa Khan (October 27, 1958 - June 17, 1966)
General Yahya Khan (June 18, 1966 &#8211; December 20, 1971)
General Gul Hassan (December 20, 1971 - March 3, 1972)
General Tikka Khan (March 3, 1972 &#8211; March 1, 1976)
General Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq (April 1, 1976 - August 17, 1988)
General Mirza Aslam Beg (August 17, 1988 - August 16, 1991)
General Asif Nawaz (August 16, 1991 - January 8, 1993)
General Wahid Kakar (January 8, 1993 - December 1, 1996)
General Jehangir Karamat (December 1, 1996 - October 6, 1998)
General Pervez Musharraf (October 7, 1998&#8211;present)*

*Two Generals*

General Ahsan Saleem Hayat &#8212; Vice Chief of Army Staff General Headquarters. 
General Ehsan ul Haq &#8212; Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, Pakistan. 

*30 Lieutenant Generals*

Lieutenant General Khalid Ahmed Kidwai &#8212; Director General Strategic Planning Division. 
Lieutenant General Ashfaq Pervez Kiani &#8212; Director General Inter-Services Intelligence. 
Lieutenant General Malik Arif Hayat &#8212; Director General C4I (Command, Control, Communications, Computers, and Intelligence) 
Lieutenant General Tariq Majeed &#8212; Corps Commander Rawalpindi. 
Lieutenant General Safdar Hussain &#8212; Chief of Logistics Staff General Headquarters. 
Lieutenant General Salahuddin Satti &#8212; Chief of General Staff General Headquarters. 
Lieutenant General Mohammed Sabir &#8212; Director General Military Services General Headquarters. 
Lieutenant General Waseem Ahmed Ashraf &#8212; Corps Commander Gujranwala. 
Lieutenant General Syed Athar Ali &#8212; Director General Joint Staff at Joint Staff Headquarters. 
Lieutenant General Hamid Rab Nawaz &#8212; Inspector General Training and Evaluation General Headquarters. 
Lieutenant General Imtiaz Hussain &#8212; Adjutant General General Headquarters. 
Lieutenant General Afzal Muzaffar &#8212; Quarter Master General General Headquarters. 
Lieutenant General Syed Sabahat Hussain &#8212; Chairman Pakistan Ordnance Factories. 
Lieutenant General Masood Aslam &#8212; Corps Commander Peshawar. 
Lieutenant General Shafaatullah Shah &#8212; Corps Commander Lahore. 
Lieutenant General Israr Ahmed Ghumman &#8212; Director General Heavy Industries Taxila. 
Lieutenant General Raza Muhammad Khan &#8212; Corps Commander Bahawalpur. 
Lieutenant General Hamid Khan &#8212; President National Defence University. 
Lieutenant General Mushtaq Ahmed Baig &#8212; Surgeon General General Headquarters. 
Lieutenant General Sikandar Afzal &#8212; Corps Commander Multan. 
Lieutenant General Sajjad Akram &#8212; Corps Commander Mangla. 
Lieutenant General Nadeem Ahmad &#8212; Deputy Chairman Earthquake Rehabilitation and Reconstruction Authority (ERRA). 
Lieutenant General Muhammad Zaki &#8212; Director General Infantry General Headquarters. 
Lieutenant General Ahsan Azhar Hayat &#8212; Corps Commander Karachi. 
Lieutenant General Ijaz Ahmed Bakhshi &#8212; Director General Weapons and Equipment General Headquarters. 
Lieutenant General Mohammad Ashraf Saleem &#8212; Commander Army Air Defense Command. 
Lieutenant General Shahid Niaz &#8212; Engineer-in-Chief Frontier Works Organization. 
Lieutenant General Khalid Shameem Wynne &#8212; Corps Commander Quetta. 
Lieutenant General Muhammad Yousaf &#8212; Vice Chief of General Staff General Headquarters. 
Lieutenant General Syed Absar Hussain &#8212; Commander Army Strategic Forces Command. 

*Two Major Generals*

Major General Mian Nadeem Ijaz Ahmad &#8212; Director General Military Intelligence. 
Major General Waheed Arshad &#8212; Director General Inter-Services Public Relations.


----------



## pritty_kudi

Current Army Senior Command
General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani HI, Baloch &#8212; Chief of Army Staff (COAS), GHQ. (Colonel-in-Chief of the Baloch Regiment) due to retire on November 28, 2010.
General Tariq Majid, Baloch &#8212; Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC), JS HQ, Chaklala. due to retire on October 8, 2010.
Lt Gen Muhammad Masood Aslam SJ, Punjab &#8212; Commander, XI Corps, Peshawar. (Colonel Commandant of the Punjab Regiment)
Lt Gen Ahsan Azhar Hayat, AC[1] &#8212; Inspector General Training and Evaluation (IGT&E), GHQ. due to retire on April 11, 2010.
Lt Gen Nadeem Ahmad TBt, Sind &#8212; Commander, I Corps, Mangla. due to retire on April 11, 2010.
Lt Gen Sikandar Afzal, AC[2] &#8212; Commander, II Corps, Multan. due to retire on April 11, 2010.
Lt Gen Ijaz Ahmed Bakhshi, Arty[3] &#8212; Commander, IV Corps, Lahore. due to retire on April 11, 2010.
Lt Gen Khalid Shameem Wynne, Punjab &#8212; Commander, Southern Command, Quetta. due to retire on March 8, 2011.
Lt Gen Muhammad Ashraf Saleem, AD[4] &#8212; Commander, Army Air Defence Command (Comd AAD Comd), Rawalpindi. (Colonel Commandant of the Army Air Defence) due to retire on March 8, 2011.
Lt Gen Shahid Niaz, Engrs[4] &#8212; Engineer-in-Chief (E-in-C), GHQ. (Colonel Commandant of the Corps of Engineers) due to retire on March 8, 2011.
Lt Gen Muhammad Yousaf, Arty[5] &#8212; President, National Defence University (NDU), Islamabad. due to retire on March 8, 2011.
Lt Gen Syed Absar Hussain, Arty[4] &#8212; Commander, Army Strategic Forces Command (Comd ASFC), Rawalpindi due to retire on March 8, 2011.
Lt Gen Javed Zia, Punjab[6] &#8212; Adjutant General (AG), GHQ. due to retire on September 21, 2011.
Lt Gen Shujaat Zamir Dar SBt, Punjab[7] &#8212; Chairman, Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF), Wah Cantonment. due to retire on September 21, 2011.
Lt Gen Mohsin Kamal, Punjab[1] &#8212; Military Secretary (MS), GHQ. (Colonel Commandant of the Northern Light Infantry Regiment) due to retire on September 21, 2011.
Lt Gen Muhammad Asghar, Engrs[8] &#8212; Rector, National University of Sciences and Technology (NUST), Islamabad. due to retire on September 21, 2011.
Lt Gen Jamil Haider, Arty &#8212; Inspector General Arms (IG Arms), GHQ. due to retire on September 21, 2011.
Lt Gen Nadeem Taj, Punjab &#8212; Commander, XXX Corps, Gujranwala. due to retire on September 21, 2011.
Lt Gen Muhammad Rehan Burney, AMC[3] &#8212; Surgeon General/DG Medical Services (Inter-Services), GHQ. (Colonel Commandant of the Army Medical Corps) due to retire on March 24, 2012.
Lt Gen Tahir Mahmood SBt, Punjab[1] &#8212; Commander, X Corps, Rawalpindi. due to retire on September 29, 2012.
Lt Gen Shahid Iqbal, Baloch[1] &#8212; Commander, V Corps, Karachi. due to retire on September 29, 2012.
Lt Gen Tanvir Tahir, EME[1] &#8212; Inspector General Communications and IT (IG Comm&IT), GHQ. due to retire on September 29, 2012.
Lt Gen Zahid Hussain, Arty[6] &#8212; Quarter-Master General (QMG), GHQ. due to retire on September 29, 2012.
Lt Gen Ahmad Shuja Pasha, FF[1] &#8212; DG Inter-Services Intelligence (DG ISI), ISI HQ, Islamabad. due to retire on September 29, 2012.
Lt Gen Muhammad Mustafa Khan, AC[1] &#8212; Chief of General Staff (CGS), GHQ. due to retire on September 29, 2012.
Lt Gen Ayyaz Saleem Rana, AC[1] &#8212; Chairman, Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT), Taxila. due to retire on September 29, 2012.
Lt Gen Naeem Khalid Lodhi, Engrs[5] &#8212; Commander, XXXI Corps, Bahawalpur. due to retire on February 17, 2013.
Lt Gen Khalid Nawaz Khan, Baloch[5] &#8212; Commandant, Command and Staff College (Comdt C&SC), Quetta. due to retire on October 4, 2013.
Lt Gen Sardar Mahmood Ali Khan, Punjab[5] &#8212; DG Joint Staff (DG JS), JS HQ, Chaklala. due to retire on October 4, 2013.
Lt Gen Muhammad Alam Khattak TBt, FF[5] &#8212; Chief of Logistics Staff (CLS), GHQ. due to retire on October 4, 2013.
Lt Gen Shafqaat Ahmed, Punjab[5] &#8212; due to retire on October 4, 2013.
Maj Gen Mir Haider Ali Khan, FF (superseded) &#8212; Additional Secretary-I (Army) at Ministry of Defence, Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Ghulam Haider, Ord (superseded) &#8212; DGP (Army), Directorate General Defence Purchase (DG DP), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Muhammad Tariq Masood, Baloch[6] (superseded) &#8212; Member Logistics Reform Committee (MLRC), IV Corps, Lahore.
Maj Gen Asif Akhtar, Baloch (superseded) &#8212; .
Maj Gen Shafique Ahmed Kayani, AMC (superseded) &#8212; .
Maj Gen Syed Guftar Shah, EME[9] (superseded) &#8212; DG Defence Science and Technology Organisation (DG DESTO), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Syed Khalid Amir Jaffery, Arty (superseded) &#8212; DG Anti-Narcotics Force (DG ANF), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Nusrat Naeem, Arty (superseded) &#8212; .
Maj Gen Asif Ali, Engrs (superseded) &#8212; Surveyor General, Survey of Pakistan, Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Shaukat Sultan, Sind (superseded) &#8212; DG Foreign Military Cooperation (DG FMC), JS HQ, Chaklala.
Maj Gen Muhammad Akram Sahi, Punjab[6] (superseded) &#8212; Commander, Logistics Area (Comd Log Area), Gujranwala.
Maj Gen Muhammad Tahir Saeed, ASC (superseded) &#8212; Vice Chief of Logistics Staff (VCLS), GHQ.
Maj Gen Masood Hasan, Arty[10] (superseded) &#8212; DG Personnel Services and Provost Marshal (DG PS), GHQ.
Maj Gen Qasim Qureshi, Punjab (superseded) &#8212; DG Operations and Plans, JS HQ, Chaklala.
Maj Gen Bilal Omer Khan 'SHAHEED', AC (martyred in the Rawalpindi mosque attack on 4 December 2009) &#8212; DG Armoured Corps (DG AC), GHQ.
Maj Gen Imtiaz Ahmed, Engrs (superseded) &#8212; DG National Logistics Corporation (DG NLC), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Muhammad Javed Khan, AMC[11] &#8212; DG Medical Services (Navy), GHQ.
Maj Gen Jamshed Riaz, EME (superseded) &#8212; DG Electrical and Mechanical Engineering (DG EME), GHQ. (Colonel Commandant of the Corps of Electrical and Mechanical Engineering)
Maj Gen Waqar Ahmed Kingravi, Avn (superseded) &#8212; DG Defence Purchase (DG DP), Rawalpindi. (Colonel Commandant of the Army Aviation Corps)
Maj Gen Syed Taqi Naseer Rizvi, Avn (superseded) &#8212; DG Defence Security Guards (DG DSG), GHQ.
Maj Gen Mian Nadeem Ijaz Ahmad, AC[12] (superseded) &#8212; General Officer Commanding (GOC), 26th Mechanised Division, Bahawalpur.
Maj Gen Zawar Hussain Shah, Ord (superseded) &#8212; DG Ordnance Services (DG Ord), GHQ.
Maj Gen Iftikhar Ahmed Choudhry, Arty (superseded) &#8212; DG Artillery (DG Arty), GHQ.
Maj Gen Syed Mohammad Owais, AD (superseded) &#8212; DG Army Air Defence (DG AAD), GHQ.
Maj Gen Mukhtar Ahmed, AK[13] (superseded) &#8212; DG Doctrine and Evaluation (DG D&E), GHQ. (Colonel Commandant of the Azad Kashmir Regiment)
Maj Gen Zahid Parvez, AC (superseded) &#8212; DG Budget, GHQ.
Maj Gen Muhammad Naeem Khan, AMC[11] &#8212; Principal, Army Medical College (AMC), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Shahida Badsha, AMC &#8212; Adviser in Pediatrics/Professor Army Medical College (AMC), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Najeeb Tariq, EME (superseded) &#8212; DG C4I, GHQ.
Maj Gen Muhammad Ali Khan, ASC (superseded) &#8212; DG Remount, Veterinary and Farms Corps (DG RVFC), GHQ.
Maj Gen Muhammad Farooq SBt, Punjab (superseded) &#8212; .
Maj Gen Ahmed Bilal, Sigs[14] (superseded) &#8212; DG (Security) at Strategic Planning Division (SPD), Chaklala. (Colonel Commandant of the Corps of Signals)
Maj Gen Niaz Muhammad Khan Khattak, AK[15] (superseded) &#8212; DG(A) at ISI (Analysis and Foreign Relations wing), ISI HQ, Islamabad.
Maj Gen Javed Iqbal, Engrs (superseded) &#8212; DG Defence Complex Islamabad (DCI) Project.
Maj Gen Taufiq Rafiq, Engrs (superseded) &#8212; DG Frontier Works Organisation (DG FWO), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Tahir Ali, AD &#8212; .
Maj Gen Anwar Saeed Khan, ASC &#8212; Managing Director, Pakistan Agricultural Storage and Service Corp. (MD PASSCO), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Azhar Rashid, AMC[11] &#8212; DG Surgery, GHQ.
Maj Gen Khushnood Javaid Khan, AMC[11] &#8212; Deputy Surgeon General/DG Medical Services (Inter-Services), GHQ.
Maj Gen Muhammad Ovais Mustafa, EME &#8212; DG Military Vehicles, Research and Development Establishment (DG MVRDE), Wah Cantonment.
Maj Gen Raja Muhammad Arif Nazir, Avn &#8212; DG Organization and Methods (DG O&M), GHQ.
Maj Gen Zahid Mubashir Sheikh, Arty &#8212; .
Maj Gen Nasir Mahmood, Avn &#8212; DG Army Aviation (DG Avn), GHQ.
Maj Gen Asif Yasin Malik, Punjab &#8212; DG(B) at ISI, ISI HQ, Islamabad.
Maj Gen Muhammad Haroon Aslam SBt, AK &#8212; GOC Special Service Group (GOC SSG), Cherat.
Maj Gen Waheed Arshad TBt, AC &#8212; Vice Chief of General Staff (VCGS), GHQ.
Maj Gen Rashad Mahmood, Baloch &#8212; DG(CT) at ISI (Counter-terrorism wing), ISI HQ, Islamabad.
Maj Gen Muhammad Yaqub Khan, AK[10] &#8212; DG Rangers (Punjab), Lahore.
Maj Gen Hamid Mahmud, Sigs &#8212; DG Special Communication Organization (DG SCO), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Syed Ithar Hussain Shah, Arty[12] &#8212; GOC 2nd Artillery Division, Gujranwala.
Maj Gen Farooq Ahmed Khan, AMC &#8212; Adviser in Pathology/Dean and Professor Army Medical College (AMC), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Chaudhry Ahmad Khan, AMC &#8212; Adviser in Surgery/Professor Army Medical College (AMC), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Ulfat Hussain, ASC[16] &#8212; DG Supply and Transport (DG S&T), GHQ.
Maj Gen Syed Shakeel Hussain, Baloch &#8212; Vice Military Secretary (VMS), GHQ.
Maj Gen Gul Muhammad, FF[17] &#8212; DG Personnel Administration (DG PA), GHQ.
Maj Gen Liaquat Ali, Arty[18] &#8212; DG Rangers (Sindh), Karachi.
Maj Gen Ghulam Mustafa Kausar, AK &#8212; MARC, GHQ.
Maj Gen Noor Hussain SBt, Baloch[6] &#8212; DG Quartering and Lands, GHQ.
Maj Gen Raheel Sharif, FF &#8212; Commandant, Pakistan Military Academy (Comdt PMA), Kakul.
Maj Gen Tariq Mahmood, Engrs &#8212; .
Maj Gen Tahir Mahmood Malik, FF &#8212; Member Logistics Reform Committee (MLRC), V Corps, Karachi.
Maj Gen Athar Abbas, AC &#8212; DG Inter-Services Public Relations (DG ISPR), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Wajahat Ali Muftee, Arty &#8212; DG Military Lands and Cantonments (ML&C), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Waqar Ahmed, AMC[11] &#8212; DG Medicine, GHQ.
Maj Gen Sefvan Majed Janjua, AMC[11] &#8212; Commandant, Armed Forces Post-Graduate Medical Institute (Comdt AFPGMI), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Sohail Shafkat, ASC &#8212; Commander, Logistics Area (Comd Log Area), Multan.
Maj Gen Azhar Ali Shah, Punjab[19] &#8212; DG Institute of Strategic Studies, Research and Analysis (DG ISSRA) at NDU Islamabad.
Maj Gen Tariq Khan, AC &#8212; IG Frontier Corps (IGFC N.W.F.P), Peshawar. (Frontier Corps currently participating in Operation Rah-e-Nijat in South Waziristan since October 2009. Before this, it conducted Operation Sherdil in Bajaur Agency from August 2008 to February 2009)
Maj Gen Munawar Ahmad Solehria, Engrs[20] &#8212; Deputy Engineer-in-Chief, GHQ.
Maj Gen Agha Muhammad Umer Farooq, Baloch &#8212; Commandant, School of Infantry and Tactics (Comdt SI&T), Quetta.
Maj Gen Mohammad Zahirul Islam, Punjab[20][15] &#8212; DG(C) at ISI (Internal wing - dealing with Counter-intelligence and political issues inside Pakistan), ISI HQ, Islamabad.
Maj Gen Rashad Javeed, Arty &#8212; Commandant, School of Artillery (Comdt S of A), Nowshera.
Maj Gen Salim Nawaz SBt, Baloch[10] &#8212; IG Frontier Corps (IGFC Balochistan), Quetta.
Maj Gen Mumtaz Ahmad Bajwa, Baloch[20][15] &#8212; DG(S) at ISI (External wing - handling relations with Mujahideen groups inside Kashmir and other similar groups), ISI HQ, Islamabad.
Maj Gen Muhammad Ashraf Tabassum, Arty &#8212; .
Maj Gen Muhammad Farooq Iqbal, Ord &#8212; Commander, Logistics Area (Comd Log Area), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Shahid Maqbool, Sigs &#8212; Commandant, Military College of Signals (Comdt MCS), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Jehangir Anwar Khan, AMC[11] &#8212; DG Medical Services (Azad Kashmir), GHQ.
Maj Gen Abdul Qadir Khan Shahid, AD &#8212; DG National Guard (DG NG), GHQ.
Maj Gen Khalid Rabbani, Infantry &#8212; GOC 9th Infantry Division, Kohat. (Division currently conducting Operation Rah-e-Nijat in South Waziristan since October 2009. Before that conducted Operation Zalzala in South Waziristan in 2008, Operation in North Waziristan in 2007 and Battle of Wana in 2004)
Maj Gen Jahangir Khan, Infantry &#8212; DG Infantry (DG Inf), GHQ.
Maj Gen Abdul Aziz Tariq, Infantry &#8212; Commander, Logistics Area (Comd Log Area), Karachi.
Maj Gen Ijaz Awan, Infantry &#8212; DG Defence Export Promotion Organization (DG DEPO), Islamabad.
Maj Gen Muzammil Hussain, Baloch &#8212; Commander, Force Command Northern Areas (Comd FCNA), Gilgit. (Division conducted Kargil War in 1999)
Maj Gen Sajjad Ghani, Engrs &#8212; GOC 19th Infantry Division, Mangla. (one of the two divisions conducting Operation Rah-e-Rast in Swat District (North) since April 2009)
Maj Gen Ausaf Ali, Engrs &#8212; .
Maj Gen Tariq Rashid Khan, Arty &#8212; Chief of Staff (COS), Southern Command, Quetta.
Maj Gen Tahir Ashraf Khan, Infantry &#8212; GOC 33rd Infantry Division, Quetta.
Maj Gen Khadim Hussain, Arty[20] &#8212; GOC 23rd Infantry Division, Jhelum.
Maj Gen Mohammad Ahsan Mahmood, Engrs[21] &#8212; GOC 15th Infantry Division, Sialkot.
Maj Gen Muhammad Asif, Infantry[22] &#8212; DG Military Intelligence (DG MI), GHQ.
Maj Gen Muhammad Mansha, Infantry &#8212; .
Maj Gen Abid Pervaiz, AC &#8212; DG Logistics (DG Log), GHQ.
Maj Gen Tahir Habib Siddiqui, AC &#8212; .
Maj Gen Kaleem Saber Taseer, Arty &#8212; .
Maj Gen Ziauddin Najam, Arty[17] &#8212; GOC Army Strategic Forces Command (ASFC).
Maj Gen Akhtar Iqbal, Arty &#8212; GOC 16th Infantry Division, Pano Aqil.
Maj Gen Muhammad Khalid, Infantry &#8212; .
Maj Gen Ghulam Dastgir, Infantry[6] &#8212; DG Human Resource Development (DG HRD), GHQ.
Maj Gen Javed Iqbal, Infantry[23] &#8212; DG Military Operations (DG MO), GHQ.
Maj Gen Shahid Ahmed Hashmat, Infantry &#8212; GOC 18th Infantry Division, Hyderabad.
Maj Gen Nasser Khan Janjua, Infantry[24] &#8212; GOC 17th Infantry Division, Kharian. (Division conducted Operation Rah-e-Haq in Swat District from November 2007 to December 2008, but reverted back to original location in December 2008 after 2008 Mumbai attacks)[25]
Maj Gen Shahid Hamid Khan, AC &#8212; GOC 1st Armoured Division, Multan.
Maj Gen Asif Nawaz Janjua, AC &#8212; Commandant, School of Armour and Mechanized Warfare (Comdt SA&MW), Nowshera.
Maj Gen Tariq Nadeem Gilani, Arty[19] &#8212; Commandant, Armed Forces War College (Comdt AFWC) at NDU Islamabad.
Maj Gen Mohammad Ijaz Chaudhry, Arty[20] &#8212; GOC 14th Infantry Division, Okara. (Division conducted Operation Zalzala in South Waziristan from January 2008 to May 2008. Moved back to original location in December 2008 after 2008 Mumbai attacks)
Maj Gen Javaid Iqbal Nasar, Arty &#8212; .
Maj Gen Zahir Shah, Engrs[26] &#8212; Commandant, Military College of Engineering (Comdt MCE), Risalpur.
Maj Gen Junaid Rehmat, Engrs &#8212; DG Works and Chief Engineer (DG W&CE), GHQ.
Maj Gen Mohammad Azeem Asif, Engrs[26] &#8212; DG Engineers (DG Engrs), GHQ.
Maj Gen Mohammad Rafiq Sabir, Engrs[20] &#8212; DG Housing, GHQ.
Maj Gen Muhammad Khalid Rao, Sigs &#8212; DG(T) at ISI (Technical wing), ISI HQ, Islamabad.
Maj Gen Mohammad Saeed Aleem, Infantry &#8212; GOC 8th Infantry Division, Sialkot.
Maj Gen Wasim Sadiq, Infantry &#8212; .
Maj Gen Naweed Zaman, Infantry &#8212; GOC 7th Infantry Division, Peshawar. (Division deployed in North Waziristan)
Maj Gen Muhammad Nawaz, Infantry[20] &#8212; GOC 40th Infantry Division, Okara.
Maj Gen Raza Muhammad, Infantry &#8212; GOC 11th Infantry Division, Lahore.
Maj Gen Khawar Hanif, Infantry &#8212; GOC 35th Infantry Division, Bahawalpur.
Maj Gen Maqsood Ahmad, Infantry[20] &#8212; GOC 12th Infantry Division, Murree. (deployed near LoC)
Maj Gen Tanveer Ullah Khan, Avn[20] &#8212; GOC Army Aviation Command, Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Niaz Kausar Sheikh, ASC[26] &#8212; DG Pay, Pension and Accounts (DG PP&A), GHQ.
Maj Gen Mohammad Shahid, EME[20] &#8212; Commandant, College of Electrical and Mechanical Engineering (Comdt C of EME), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Obaid Bin Zakria, EME &#8212; DG Inspectorate of Technical Development (DG ITD), GHQ.
Maj Gen Zia Ullah Khan, AMC &#8212; Commandant, Combined Military Hospital (Comdt CMH), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Azhar Mehmood Kayani, AMC[27] &#8212; Commandant, Armed Forces Institute of Cardiology (Comdt AFIC)/Executive Director, National Institute of Heart Diseases (NIHD), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Muhammad Hamid Akram, AMC &#8212; Adviser in Radiology/Professor Army Medical College (AMC), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Asif Ali Khan, AMC &#8212; Head of Cardiac Surgery, AFIC/NIHD Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Suhaib Ahmad, AMC &#8212; Commandant, Armed Forces Institute of Pathology (Comdt AFIP), Rawalpindi.
Maj Gen Syed Wajid Hussain, AC &#8212; .
Maj Gen Changez Dil Khan, AC &#8212; GOC 6th Armoured Division, Kharian.
Maj Gen Isfandyar Ali Pataudi, AC &#8212; GOC 25th Mechanised Division, Karachi.
Maj Gen Zubair Mahmood Hayat, Arty[10] &#8212; DG Staff Duties (DG SD), GHQ.
Maj Gen Noel Israel Khokhar, Arty &#8212; .
Maj Gen Shaukat Iqbal, Arty &#8212; .
Maj Gen Mazhar Jamil, Arty &#8212; GOC 10th Infantry Division, Lahore.
Maj Gen Tahir Mahmood, AD &#8212; GOC 3rd Air Defence Division, Sargodha.
Maj Gen Zamir Ul Hassan Shah TBt, AD &#8212; GOC 4th Air Defence Division, Karachi.
Maj Gen Najib Ullah Khan, Engrs &#8212; .
Maj Gen Khalid Asghar, Engrs &#8212; .
Maj Gen Waqar Ahmed, Sigs &#8212; DG Signals (DG Sigs), GHQ.
Maj Gen Farrukh Bashir, Infantry &#8212; .
Maj Gen Ishfaq Nadeem Ahmad, Infantry[28] &#8212; GOC 37th Infantry Division, Gujranwala. (One of the two divisions conducting Operation Rah-e-Rast in Swat District (South) since April 2009)[25]
Maj Gen Javed Iqbal Ramday, Infantry &#8212; .
Maj Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, Infantry &#8212; .
Maj Gen Mohammad Saad Khattak, Infantry &#8212; GOC 41st Infantry Division, Quetta.
Maj Gen Sajjad Ali Khan, Infantry &#8212; .
Maj Gen Khalid Mahmood, Infantry &#8212; .
Maj Gen Mohammad Tahir, Avn &#8212; Deputy Quarter-Master General (DQMG), GHQ.
Maj Gen Rehan Bashir, EME &#8212; Project Management Organization (PMO), Khanpur.
Maj Gen Waqar Ahmed Khan, AMC &#8212; .
Maj Gen Zafarul Islam, AMC &#8212; .
Maj Gen Waqas Ahmed, AMC &#8212; Adviser in Anesthesia, CMH Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mujib.khan

Where do you place Gen Ziauddin Khwaza who was appointed Chief by the legitimate authority of Pak,ie, the PM? Gen Zia did not organize a putsch. Nor was he self-appointed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

Many generals (especially Kiyani) are going to retire in 2010-11, thats not good i think they should stay till 2013.


----------



## Patriot

^ Why not?There are many more deserving generals who deserve COAS, JCOAS and other top slots.COAS might get 1 year extension due to WOT but Lt Gen Masood Alam can be made DGMO or COAS if thats the case because all the op's in wot are under him.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Patriot said:


> ^ Why not?There are many more deserving generals who deserve COAS, JCOAS and other top slots.COAS might get 1 year extension due to WOT but Lt Gen Masood Alam can be made DGMO or COAS if thats the case because all the op's in wot are under him.



Lt Gen Masood Alam is already due for retirement, rather i believe he got an extension as COAS wanted him to take the both critical operations to their end. 

DGMO is a Majo General, not Lt gen, so he can't become one now.


----------



## fatman17

so 90+ generals - and what abt brigadier - (generals)?


----------



## TaimiKhan

fatman17 said:


> so 90+ generals - and what abt brigadier - (generals)?



Sir Ji, army has grown leaps and bounds, i believe we had 2-3 generals in 65 or so ???? 

Brigadiers would be in hundreds. My rough estimate would be 400-600 figure. 

Whats your guess or confirm figure ???


----------



## Kasrkin

MZUBAIR said:


> Many generals (especially Kiyani) are going to retire in 2010-11, thats not good i think they should stay till 2013.



No, let the new minds come in who will certainly refresh and reinvigorate the defense of our nation. Have faith in the institution and not the individuals. General Pasha and General Kayani are fine individuals and leaders but they're not the only ones the PA has made or will make.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TechLahore

taimikhan said:


> Lt Gen Masood Alam is already due for retirement, rather i believe he got an extension as COAS wanted him to take the both critical operations to their end.
> 
> DGMO is a Majo General, not Lt gen, so he can't become one now.



It's going to be an interesting year as we see how the mantle of leadership moves in the Army. We're going through such an important phase as a nation that its crucial we have an incredibly cool and capable leader at the helm.

I agree that Lt. Gen Masood Alam is out of the running. The other WOT argument would be to continue with the trend that began with Gen. Kiyani and have the current ISI DG take his place. If Gen. Kiyani is given a year's extension, this is a possibility. If not, Lt. Gen. Pasha has too many colleagues ahead of him to realistically get the spot.

Also, Maj. Gen. Tariq Khan has become quite a rising star. I would not be surprised if he gets command of a corps. I don't know how the general command will look upon him in a COAS role down the road - I personally don't think it's possible. He is already too "exposed" in the media and well known. It seems to me that the COAS always ends up being an officer who is not quite a known commodity to the outside world.

Any thoughts on succession? The most likely scenario I think is a 1-year extension for Gen. Kiyani. But who will succeed him?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

taimikhan said:


> Sir Ji, army has grown leaps and bounds, i believe we had 2-3 generals in 65 or so ????
> 
> Brigadiers would be in hundreds. My rough estimate would be 400-600 figure.
> 
> Whats your guess or confirm figure ???



well 3 to 4 brigade's per div plus general staff requirements of the corps and other branches of the army, i would estimate 200-300 perhaps.


----------



## courageneverdies

Kasrkin said:


> No, let the new minds come in who will certainly refresh and reinvigorate the defense of our nation. Have faith in the institution and not the individuals. General Pasha and General Kayani are fine individuals and leaders but they're not the only ones the PA has made or will make.



I am in full agreement with Kasrkin. Gen. Kayani played and is playing a vital role not only in country's military affairs but also in political affairs though we don't see any chance of his jumping in like Mush.

But Kayani would, even if offered, never accept any offer of Extension in his services.

KIT Over


----------



## fatman17

a general / 5,000 soldiers/officers.


----------



## TaimiKhan

fatman17 said:


> a general / 5,000 soldiers/officers.



Well Sir, a lot of them would be like having no command of troops, like AMC generals, or the ones sitting in GHQ having administrative posts, even Ordinance has 5-6 Maj Generals, similarly EME & Engineers would be having multiple generals also. 

Just imagine FC NWFP is being commanded by a Maj Gen, with 50,000+ troops, much more then a corps commander can ever command, leaving aside the nature of equipment.


----------



## Uzair Zahir

a long list ... 
can anyone tell me 
what does it take to become a general ?


----------



## All-Green

I think Kayani should accept the extension and ensure that another set of promotions is done under his watchful eyes, there is no harm in that.

He has played a tremendous role and if given an extension will contribute positively, whereas i am all for normal tenures but here is a man we have had after a painfully long time who was not only good but was given a full tenure and he has proved his mettle...this was not done many times in our history and current opportunity should be capitalized upon.
The fact that this happened is a lucky break and there exists a constitutionally legitimate way for GOP to extend his command, i would see it as a good thing.

If however Gen Kayani feels that there is no need and actually sees someone so good that he wants the person to take charge then i will respect that as well.
I think Kayani will be in dilemma, most likely he would want to continue to see the reforms through but he may not want to set any example (even if legitimate) whereby a COAS is seen to crave for extension from the government.
Tough choices for the good man, i wish him best of luck.

General Tariq Khan is indeed someone whom i would love to see as COAS in the long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## All-Green

Uzair Zahir said:


> a long list ...
> can anyone tell me
> what does it take to become a general ?



You would have to ask a General that question...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

The fact is that there are too many senior officers in PA. In PA, full colonel rank is almost superfluous.

A full colonel can easily command a Brigade, a brigadier general a Division and a three star general an Army. Montgomery was only a 3 star general when appointed to lead the 8th Army. 

There are too many AVM's in the Air Force and too many Admirals in tiny PN. Legacy of long military rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

I have some serious reservations about listing our serving generals
whether or not that information is public or not I think we need to seek guidance from MI or ISPR on this
maybe I am old school but I dont feel comfortable giving away these names to anti Pakistan forces
we have already lost star officers in this war against the TTP much to the delight of our conventional enemies


----------



## sparklingway

Irfan Baloch said:


> I have some serious reservations about listing our serving generals
> whether or not that information is public or not I think we need to seek guidance from MI or ISPR on this
> maybe I am old school but I don&#8217;t feel comfortable giving away these names to anti Pakistan forces
> we have already lost star officers in this war against the TTP much to the delight of our conventional enemies



Not the usual. You're stating as if their ranks are hidden from the public.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

niaz said:


> The fact is that there are too many senior officers in PA. In PA, full colonel rank is almost superfluous.
> 
> A full colonel can easily command a Brigade, a brigadier general a Division and a three star general an Army. Montgomery was only a 3 star general when appointed to lead the 8th Army.
> 
> There are too many AVM's in the Air Force and too many Admirals in tiny PN. Legacy of long military rule.



Actually Army has different Arms Each Arm has its own general. Like for example there was only a single air-defence division till the 1999 another one or more divition of that arm are raised now and the strength has also increased. Its was in 2000 when an Air defence arm was formarally commanded by a Lt-Gen. 
Again there comes education core mainly comprising of officers given the task of education. The highest rank in it is still Brigadier. 
Further there are too many seniar officers in Army Medical corps. After any fighting arm(Infantry,Artillary,Armoured,Engineers,Airdefence) Army Medical Corps has highest numbers of Brigadiers and Generals, even more than logistics and supply core. Than there are supporting arms like EME and Signals. 
The Millitery Intelligance is another departement even that has has notible numbers of seniar millitery officers comprising the ranks from full colonel to major generals.
Another Vital division was raised up called the Strategic planing divition which also has numbers of seniar millitery officers from all arms.

There are many senior officers who are not commanding but are in service as they hold immense experience and exceptional skills that Army feels it necessary to have them around. There are many in AM corps..!


----------

